# Low Tech Dwarf Baby Tears



## cbob22 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey guys, 

So Ive had a low tech planted tank for a couple months now. Its a 29 US gallon tank that is dirted with sand and gravel cap. The hobby has totally consumed me, but being a student cant afford a hightech set up. I set up another 10 gallon tank with aquasoil. On both tanks Im running DIY lights, co2 and fertilizers. In my initial tank Im having alot of success with 2 types of crypts, rotala indica, ludwigia repens, amazon sword, annubias and jungle val. In the 10 gallon tank I have dwarf baby tears and and some val of some kind. Growth of baby tears is slow and some leaves have melted. There is pearling on about every third bunch that is planted. Wondering about any tips you guys might have on growing HC in a low tech environment. Has anyone grown a successful carpet without pressurized co2? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Unfortunately, the short answer is no. HC needs moderate-high light, CO2, and ferts. Without all three you'll have scraggly looking plants with pale, half-melted leaves.


----------



## Beatrix_Kiddo (Aug 6, 2015)

i'm sorry i'm new, what is HC an acronym for?



edit: nvm, the actual name for baby tears i assume. wouldn't let me delete post


----------



## DGarone (Apr 26, 2013)

TLE041 said:


> Unfortunately, the short answer is no. HC needs moderate-high light, CO2, and ferts. Without all three you'll have scraggly looking plants with pale, half-melted leaves.


What's the long answer? I was under the impression that it is possible, but relatively difficult. I think Tom Barr has some tanks he claims are low tech with beautiful HC carpets .


----------



## FishFan13 (Jan 15, 2015)

Definitely possible. I did it. It took awhile. I only put the plant in my low-tech tank because it ended up, uprooted and in the filter in my other tank. It slowly formed a carpet. No pictures


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

HC is Hemianthus callitrichoides which is aka dwarf baby tears.


----------

